# Bass Clubs



## JBilliard (Oct 2, 2009)

Posted in Freshwater Fishing Forum but was recommended to post here also:

Another Question to the Forum: I fished in a Bass Club back in Arizona before I moved back to Georgia. I am looking to join a club out here with the new year beginning. Seeing if you guys have an recommendations. 

I used to fish more competitive tourneys out west but now with Kids have slowed to more of a club fisherman. Also being new to Bass Fishing in Georgia I am trying to learn the lakes.

I live in the Woodstock, Canton area, 31 years Old. Own my own boat (2003 Ranger 175).

Appreciate any information and recommendations.


----------



## pbradley (Oct 2, 2009)

JBilliard said:


> Posted in Freshwater Fishing Forum but was recommended to post here also:
> 
> Another Question to the Forum: I fished in a Bass Club back in Arizona before I moved back to Georgia. I am looking to join a club out here with the new year beginning. Seeing if you guys have an recommendations.
> 
> ...



I fish with the Southside Bassmasters.  (www.southsidebassmasters.com)

Great bunch of guys.  We fish all over the place: Bartlett's Ferry, Jackson, Lanier, Eufaula, Logan Martin, Jordan, Neely Henry, Guntersville, Lay, Mitchell, West Point, Oconee.

We had an abbreviated trail this year, so the tourney season is over until February.  

We will have our annual Kid's Tournament in Palmetto this coming Sunday.  If you're interested in stopping by to meet the guys, shoot me a PM and I'll give you details.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2009)

Our club is called the southern boys. We fish just about anywhere within a couple of hours of Atlanta. We have a couple of guys that live up in Canton. We vote on lakes every month with cheap entry fees, and a good group of guys. It is not federated, just a pay club and we do keep up with points. We don't have a classic. We have a few more tourneys this year if you want to try us out. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## DIGGERATL (Oct 14, 2009)

We just finished our 2009 season, but will be starting  2010 soom visit us at www.poormanstrail.com 

just some good ole boy's who like to fish


----------



## hortonr (Oct 16, 2009)

check out southsidebassmasters. great group of guys


----------



## D.PRUFF (Nov 13, 2009)

Any body here do any bass fishing, or belong to any bass clubs. If so let me know. I have a friend of mine that I fish bass tournaments with. I am working so much now that I cant go all the time. So if anyone is interested in taking my spot let me know and I will talk to him about it. Normally we do a lot of practice fishing on the lakes we fish before a tournament. Well if your interested let me know and I will see if i can hook you up.

SLEEPY


----------

